# Tender Quick



## clinchmtnbbq (May 31, 2009)

where do you get yours?


----------



## eman (May 31, 2009)

We have a specialty grocery here that is the only place in town to get TQ. Easier to order it on line than run all over trying to find it. Most grocers don't have a clue what TQ is.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 31, 2009)

I ordered it from Morton's  shipping is a bit high so if you order get a few bags at a time to make it worth it.


----------



## bassman (May 31, 2009)

Our Albertson's grocery here carries it.  I think I paid $4.99 a bag.  The local butcher shop has it for $12.99.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Guess where I didn't buy it.


----------



## hank (May 31, 2009)

Or make your own, i posted this before, so if you need it..........

Basic Dry Cure - Morton's Tender Quick substitute
From Habanero Smoker

This recipe/formula comes from Charcuterie, by Ruhlman and Polcyn, and I've found it to be a good substitute for Morton's Tender Quick. For cuts of meat 4 pounds or less, I measure the cure the same way I measured TQ. For cuts above 4 pounds I use 2.25 teaspoons of cure per pound.

Basic Dry Cure:

    * 1 pound pickling salt
    * 8 ounces granulated sugar
    * 2 ounces pink salt (InstaCure #1; or DQ Powder; or Prague Powder #1; or Cure #1; or TCM)
      Makes about 3 1/2 cups

Directions:

   1. Combine all ingredients and mix well. It is important to mix this thoroughly to ensure that the pink salt and other ingredients are equally distributed.
          * I used a stand mixer with a paddle attachment (do not use the whisk). I mixed the ingredients at speed #2 for two minutes. Scraped the sides and mixed for two more minutes.
   2. For meat up to four pounds measure 1 tablespoon per pound.
          * The actual measurement should be 2 ounces per 5 pounds of meat. Which comes to about 2.25 teaspoons per pound, but you don't have to be exact when using a dry cure.
   3. Store in an air tight container away from sunlight, and it will last indefinitely.
          * If hard lumps form during storage discard and make a new batch. If the lumps fall apart easily with a little pressure the cure is still good to use.
   4. To use the Basic Cure Mix as part of your favorite curing recipes, measure out the amount per pound that your need, then you can add your additional seasonings such as additional sugar, garlic, onions and/or herbs (do not add additional salt).


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

I get mine from my local Wegmans grocery store.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 31, 2009)

Get mine from the local butcher shop.  You can also order from numerous online sources:

The Sausage Maker
Butcher Packer
etc.

I typically use #1 cure/pink salt/prague instead since its cheaper than TQ.


----------



## DanMcG (May 31, 2009)

here's a link to the moton's product locator site, maybe you can find something local.
http://www.mortonsalt.com/store-locator/index.html


----------



## fire it up (May 31, 2009)

Only place I know I can get it from is the internet.  I have stopped by every store and called our closest butcher shop and nooooobody carries it.
Need to call a guy from our local restaurant supply place and ask him if he can order it since shipping seems to be in the $12 range for a 2lb bag.
Thanks for posting that recipe Hank, not sure that I can even get any pink salt either but that may be cheaper to order than the TQ.

Well, tried that link DanMcG posted (thanks Dan) and the closest place to me that carries TQ is 37 miles away so maybe next time I'm up near Philly I can hopefully grab some.


----------



## clinchmtnbbq (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks A bunch All!
And thank you Hank, I will have to look around for those and try from scratch!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom (Aug 2, 2009)

Aloha from the Big Island....I finally found a source of Tenderquick here in Hawaii.... after paying $20 for a 2 lb bag to be shipped here...still a bit flummixed about the time required to cure pork belly...all what I read on the web says about 5 - 7 days ...some say to either drain or not drain the bag every other day. The Morton's bag label says - for a dry cure, use a tablespoon per pound, rub in and refridgerate for _4 - 8 hours_ to cure. Hmmm.

Right now, I've got about 5 lbs, in 2 1/2 " slabs, curing in the fridge for 2 days so far, plan is to leave 'em in for 7 days.

Any ideas as to the Morton label recommendation?

Thanks in advance.

Waikoloa Tommy.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been looking for awhile now and the only thing I can come up with is online and just take one for the bacon.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Yea on maybe thin chops the label may work if you are gonna hot grill or smoke em to finish cooking.  I have now used TQ for Canadian bacon, Ham, and just recently sausage.  Use the TBS per lb measurment and be as exact as possible.  Accuracy is important when curing.  Next measure the total thickness of the meat divide by 2 to get a radius.  divide the radius by 0.25 and the result will be the absolute minimum cure time in days.  I would add 2 days to this result as you cannot over cure but you can under cure and that can be dangerous.  Cold smoke at this point or hot smoke your choice.  I low smoke myself to internal of about 145 and then finish cooking when i want some.  Good Luck


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Dug this out of the archives for ya.  Hope it helps.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74611

Rick


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 2, 2009)

every grocery store around here has it, especially in the fall.


----------



## tomtom (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies gents...I'll stick with 7 days cure-time...ummm, I may have put a wee too much TQ on the slabs; I realize one has to be careful to rub the recommended amount in and I did...then on the third day, I put some more on...OK?


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Tomtom welcome to the forums. I'm not sure I'm following ya? you said you put to much TQ on and then ya added more a couple days later?
You really should use just whats recommended, to much is not good for ya.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe he is saying he added the recommended amount then on the third day you added a little more?
How much more, as Dan said you should follow and use the recommended amount because too much can be bad, and very salty.
Good thing about TQ is that before it gets to the point where it would make you sick it would be so salty you couldn't eat it, so long as it doesn't taste like a salt lick you will be ok.
Any reason you decided to add extra?


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

When done curing rinse well and soak about 30 mins if too salty.  You can tell if to salty by doing fry test before smoke.


----------



## tomtom (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I added about another tbls to each slab because I'd read that if one leaves the skin on - 90% should be put on the meat side and 10% on the skin side....I'd slathered it all over equally & reckoned I should put more on the meat side.
I'll do what ya'll said and fry up a slice to see if it's salt lick-like & then soak 'em if neccessary.
Thanks
Waikoloa Tommy....


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

You should be fine.  NO Worries!


----------



## tomtom (Aug 5, 2009)

...pulled my slabs out of the reefer today, been curing for 7 days now....took one and rinsed real well, sliced off a little and fried...good taste but too salty - even for a mongoose....the're soaking in ice water now, hope a few water changes will leech some salt out.. I may have ruined the whole bunch by putt'n more TQ on than I should have...well, live and learn....I'll just blame the wife I guess....


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2009)

They are not ruined.  Quarter some taters raw and put in the water.  They will help pull the salt out.  Change water every 30 mins or so and in 1.5 hrs do another fry test.  Keep this up till ya get what ya want.  All will be fine!


----------



## tomtom (Aug 7, 2009)

_.._till I took your advice...the spuds & cold water changin's did the trick...thanks for helpin' out.


----------



## tomtom (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya know, I've been wondering _why_ we cure pork belly and don't cure anything else - pork loin, butts, stuff like that....is it because we tend to keep bacon longer in the fridge or what? I know about being careful with botulism & tricinosis(sic)....but, why don't the other cuts need precaution as well?


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 4, 2009)

There are many answers to that question. 

You cure to save and store meat.
You cure to cold smoke the meat in the danger zone (40-140 degrees).
You cure for added flavor and texture.

I am reading Great Sausage Recipes and Meat curing by Rytek Kutas and have learned so much. Good read if you have the chance.

Currently I am curing 10 # of loins for a weekend smoke.


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

I started looking for it in little grocery stores where ever I go and actually found some in two little towns in Missouri that I would never have expected it to be. Might try some of the little stores in rural areas where people still cure meat. The Morton locator didn't show either store that I found that carried it. I found it in one little store for $3.89 a bag. If I run out before I can get out somewhere and get more I just order it off the internet. Might get with someone else that needs some and order a case and split it. Helps with the shipping.


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

Uncured pork is green pork. Cured pork changes the texture and flavor of the pork into more of what most folks know as ham. Technically... ham has to come from the rear end of the pig. You can cure a butt... from the shoulder and it will give you the taste and flavor of ham. Another reason for cure is the length of time it takes to smoke... or if you are cold smoking a piece of meat (bacon) and you never reach cooked temp. If I'm going to make buckboard bacon and smoke it for 5 or 6 hours it needs to be cured first. Uncured meat should never be used if the temp of the meat is above 40 and below 140 for over 4 hours. If you are going to be in this danger zone... meat must be cured. Cured meat takes on an entirely different flavor and texture.... cure a brisket... you got corned beef. I've enjoyed the experimentation of cured meats as much as the challenge of learning to smoke. Its a lot of fun to see what all you can come up with.


----------



## tycobbetx (Sep 5, 2009)

I get mine at a small store grocery called Brookshiers. I thought they were over charging me at 3.75.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

I can get Morton's TQ here in Kansas City so if anyone is having a hard time finding it let me know and we can work something out with me sending it to you.  

It costs me $3.55 + tax.  

Flat rate priority mail will hold a bunch and I believe the rate is $9.85


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the only place to get it here in Hawaii is on the Big Island where Tomtom lives.  Lucky for me I've got family on the island.


----------



## daveyhunter (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get Tender Quick at butcher-packer supply co. They have all you need for smoking or curing meat

www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get it from Butcher Packer:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....products_id=61

I use DQ pink curing salt #1 myself and add my own salt and sugar.  Either way it comes out the same; you want to use a salt/sugar brine with curing agent.

There's not a part on the pig that we didn't cure and smoke, from the hooves to the ears and everything in between!  Some hams and bacons in a holding cooler:


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like I have 7 stores near me according to Morton's site selling TenderQuick! Now if I can only find some pork bellies somewhere...   :/


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn Pops, looks like someone is going to have a Picnic (No Pun Intended, Well Maybe a little. LOL)

That is a lot of ham and bacon, looks good though...


----------

